# Cyber Warriors Multigaming sucht Dich!



## CyWaRecruiting (11. April 2019)

[CyWa] CYBER WARRIORS MULTIGAMING since 2012


Homepage: http://www.cywa.eu
Teamspeak: voice.cywa.eu


WhatsApp CyWa Kontakt: 0176/66213408
youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CyWaful
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CyWa.eu
Instagram: https://www.facebook.com/CyWa.eu/
Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/groups/CyWa_Multigaming
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Du bist es einfach nur noch leid, alleine in den weiten der Gamingwelt umher zu eiern ?
Findest keinen Anschluss weil deine imaginären Teammates weder deine Sprache sprechen oder noch immer nicht realisiert haben das sie ein Teamplay basierendes Spiel spielen das weder Call of Duty noch Unreal Tournament heißt ?
Du suchst nach einer stetig wachsenden und Teamplay basierten Truppe die mit dir durch Dick & Dünn geht ? Sowohl in guten als auch schlechten Zeiten ?
Deine K/D schwankt zwischen null und nichts?
Kein Problem! Für uns zählen weder K/D noch PPM – diese Statistiken sagen in keiner Weise irgendetwas über einen Menschen aus.
Bei uns steht das Wir im Vordergrund, Egoisten haben bei uns keine Zukunft
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Das findest du bei uns:
- Einen TeamSpeak 3 Server für harmonische und spaßige Abende inner- und/oder außerhalb des Spiels
- Multigaming, heißt, für fast jedes Spiel findet man Spielpartner
- Gameserver für das ein oder andere Spiel
- Eine sehr familiäre Atmosphäre im Clan
- Eine ge- und erwachsende Organisation mit vielen Jahren Erfahrung
- Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten durch Leistung
- Ein Reallife-Teamevent mit vielen Teilnehmern im Sommer
- Ein großes Forum mit Tipps, Tricks, Informationen und Diskussionen
- und noch vieles mehr......!


Das erwarten wir von unseren Mitgliedern:
- Ein Alter von mindestens 16 Jahren
- Geistige Reife
- Toleranz, Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern und Mitspielern
- Aktivität (Teilnahme am Clangeschehen, Besuch des Forums, Bereichsabenden)
- Ein funktionierendes Headset & TeamSpeak 3 Client
- Identifikation und Repräsentation von CyWa zu jeder Zeit


Benötigst du mehr Informationen oder hast Rückfragen?
Sprich einfach mit uns auf unserem TS³-Server. Join den Channel "Ich benötige Support" oder "ich will mich bewerben" direkt unter der Eingangshalle.
Idealerweise in der Zeit zwischen 17 und 21 Uhr, sonst kann es zu erhöhten Wartezeiten kommen (Denn Reallife geht immer vor).


Wir sind gespannt auf dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (14. April 2019)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach aktiven Membern!
- Zusätzlich wurde nun ein Apex Legends Bereich eröffnet.
Kontaktiert uns doch via WhatsApp wenn ihr möchtet: 0176/66213408


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (26. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das 4. Offizielle Cyber Warriors Teamevent 2019 steht am Start!*

Wir suchen auf diesem Wege weiterhin nach aktiven Mitspielern auf dem Teamspeak & der Festivalwiese


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (2. Mai 2019)

Be a Legend - Be a CyWa! https://cywa.eu/index.php?mitglied-werden/


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (6. Mai 2019)

Ihr spielt nicht gerne alleine und wollt euch nicht ständig mit Randoms rumschlagen?

Ihr wollt eine Community für gemeinsame Abende oder vielleicht seid ihr doch auf der Suche nach einem Team um voll durchstarten zu können? 

Kommt zu* Cywa* und ihr könnt all das mit uns erleben.
Denn nur *gemeinsam* sind wir *stark*.

Homepage: https://cywa.eu/
Teamspeak: voice.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (12. Mai 2019)

Willkommen bei Cywa.

Ganz egal ob Noob oder Profi, egal ob auf Teamsuche oder einfach nur mal jemand zum Schnacken, bei Cywa findest du all das und noch viel mehr.

Komm vorbei und Schau es dir an.



Homepage: Cyber Warriors Multigaming

Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (16. Mai 2019)

Ihr sucht nach einer aktiven und freundlichen Community? 

Dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig! 

Besucht uns auf unserem Teamspeak Server oder schaut in unserem Forum vorbei um euch von uns zu überzeugen. 

Spätestens abends sollte immer jemand da sein der euch unseren Clan näher bringen kann und bei dem ihr euch (wenn ihr denn so wollt) bewerben könnt. 


Homepage: Cyber Warriors Multigaming

Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (19. Mai 2019)

Cyber Warriors wünscht einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Kommt doch mal vorbei.



Homepage: Cyber Warriors Multigaming

Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (29. Mai 2019)

Allen mit Brückentag wünschen wir ein tolles langes Wochenende! 
Allen die arbeiten müssen einen schönen Feiertag und einen schnell vorbeigehenden Freitag.

Wenn ihr Zeit und Lust habt, besucht uns doch auf www.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (2. Juni 2019)

Seit wann muss man eigentlich alleine Spielen?
Richtig noch nie!
Die Lösung ist ganz einfach: Komm zu CyWa! Tritt der entspannten Comunity bei, ob du nun ne 8er KDA hast oder die KDA zwischen 1 und -1 schwankt. Hier findest du definitiv Gamer die gern und lange mit dir zocken! Ob spaß oderkompetetiv, alle Möglichkeiten stehen dir offen!

We are CyWa and you?

CyWa - Multigamingclan since 2012

Homepage: cywa.eu/
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (9. Juni 2019)

*An Feiertagen geschlossen?!

Niemals !*

CyberWarriors sind 24/7 an 365 Tagen im Jahr für euch da!

Also kommt vorbei und genießt die Qualitäten einer gut strukturierten und sehr gemeinschaftlichen Community.

Egal welche Elo, ob Skill vorhanden oder auch nicht, ihr seid jederzeit herzlich Willkommen.



Grüße

_~CyWa~_



Homepage: Cyber Warriors Mulitgaming

Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu

​


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (12. Juni 2019)

Wir sind immer noch aktiv und suchen Menschen die spaß haben in einer entspannten, coolen Commnity unterwegs zu sein!
Spielspaß steht im Vodergrund, egal welche Elo, KDA oder Skill da ist.
Be a CyWaholik 

Greetings 
CyWa

Homepage: cywa.eu/
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## R4nger (13. Juni 2019)

Hallöchen liebe CyWa,

ich habe schon mal einen Recruiting Beitrag von euch auf Steam gesehen (Glaube September 2018 ), in welchem ihr euch auch als Strategieclan ausgewiesen habt.
Wie sieht es in dem Bereich aus, habt ihr einen aktiven Strategiebereich? Welche Spielen sind denn im Moment noch bei euch angesagt? 

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen, da ich Interesse habe und ich dann mal bei euch für weiteres vorbeischauen würde.

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (23. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag @Ranger!
Sorry für die verspätete antwort. Das Recuitingteam hatte ein paar zeitliche Probleme gehabt, weshalb wir nicht aktiv online unterwegs waren!
Also es ist so, dass wir momentan folgende Spiele im eigenen Bereich anbieten:
WoW
League of Legends
CS:GO
Apex Legends
außerdem haben wir einen PS4 Bereich, einen extra Bereich für Pen and Paper und einen Community Bereich, falls du generell etwas anderes Spielen tust. 
Schau doch einfach bei uns vorbei und wir können dir gerne weiterhelfen und deine Fragen beantworten!

Greetings

Das Recruitingteam von CyWa 
Jadow | Jado 
Recruiting Orga


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (30. Juni 2019)

​Ihr spielt nicht gerne alleine und wollt euch nicht ständig mit Randoms rumschlagen?


Du bist auf der Suche nach einer entspannten und spaßigen Community? Dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig!​


Kommt zu Cywa und ihr könnt all das mit uns erleben.

Denn nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.​​


Homepage:  cywa.eu​

Teamspeak:  voice.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (7. Juli 2019)

CyWa wüscht einen schönen Sonntag!



Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einem Clan in dem Ihr Mitspieler für euer Lieblingsspiel finden könnt? 
Ihr wollt euch einer großen, familiären Community anschließen? 


Dann kommt zu den Cyber Warriors. Wir sind eine Multigaming Community mit einer recht großen Memberzahl und einer breiten Auswahl an Spielen. 
Bei uns findet sich eigentlich immer jemand zum zocken oder einfach nur zum unterhalten.





Wir freuen uns auf dich. 

Besucht uns gern auf:



Homepage: cywa.eu
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu​​


Greetings


CyWa

Multigaming since 2012


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (10. Juli 2019)

Wir sind immer noch und bleiben aktiv auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern und Spielerinnen! 
Gendern und so ;p
Uns interessiert es nicht, ob du ein Pro oder ein Noob bist, wir sind hauptsächlich ein Fun-Clan und bieten euch eine tolle Community an, in der Ihr so sein könnt, wie Ihr seid!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (14. Juli 2019)

Ihr spielt nicht gerne alleine und wollt euch nicht ständig mit Randoms rumschlagen?

Ihr wollt eine Community für gemeinsame Abende oder vielleicht seid ihr doch auf der Suche nach einem Team um voll durchstarten zu können? 


Kommt zu Cywa und ihr könnt all das mit uns erleben.
Denn nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.

Besucht uns gern auf:
Homepage: cywa.eu
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu​​


Greetings

CyWa
Multigaming since 2012


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (17. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute!
Wir suchen aktive Spieler die Spaß am Zocken haben und auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten sind!
Vor allem jetzt - in der Ferienzeit - gibt es immer wieder Menschen Online die auf der Suche nach Euch sind und nur darauf warten den Climb zu beginnen oder einfach nur Just For Fun spielen wollen. 
Also worauf wartest du?!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (21. Juli 2019)

CyWa sucht nach Dir!

Du bist auf der Suche nach einer entspannten und spaßigen Community? Dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig!

Wir suchen immer nach Leuten die Spaß am Spiel haben, ob kompetetiv oder nicht! Hier findest du was Du suchst!

Also worauf wartest du?



Bewirb dich jetzt!



Homepage: cywa.eu​
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (24. Juli 2019)

*Hello Friends,*
werdet Teil einer großen und familiären Community. Bei uns steht der Spaß und die Gemeinschaft an 1. Stelle.

*Join us. *
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu
Homepage: cywa.eu
*
Be a Legend - Be a CyWa! *


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (28. Juli 2019)

*Nabend,*
Du bist es einfach nur noch leid, alleine in den weiten der Gamingwelt umher zu eiern ?

Findest keinen Anschluss weil deine imaginären Teammates weder deine Sprache sprechen, noch das Spiel ernst genug zu nehmen?



Bei uns steht das *Wir* im Vordergrund.

*Meldet euch*
Homepage: https://cywa.eu​
Teamspeak: ts.cywa.eu


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (4. August 2019)

Heute, morgen, nächste Woche, nächsten Monat, nächstes Jahr... Und immer so weiter sind wir auf der Suche nach aktiven Mitgliedern... Auf der Suche nach dir! Also worauf wartest du?
Bewirb dich jetzt!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (11. August 2019)

CyWa since 2k12
Es ist uns eine Ehre euch heute Abend die Premiere des Aftermovies vorzustellen! 
Unser Teamevent ist leider schon vorbei, doch es war ein Wahninnsding! 
Jedes Jahr ist es Möglich zu uns auf das Teamevent zu kommen und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben, fern ab von Computer und Teamspeak. Reale Begegnungen und echte Gespräche, in einer Community die sich schon seit Monaten/Jahren kennt!

Premiere heute 19Uhr!
https://www.youtube.com/user/CyWaful

Ihr wollt Teil sein?
Bewirbt euch noch heute!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (14. August 2019)

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, in einer chilligen Community zu spielen? 
Nicht Deine FL durch zu scrollen, um nach einem passenden Mate zu suchen?
Oder keine Lust mehr ständig alleine zu spielen?
Bei CyWa findest Du immer jemande, egal welcher Rang, egal welcher Mode und (fast) egal welches Spiel. 
Wir existierem seit bald 8 Jahren und suchen immer nach Leuten, die spaß am Zocken haben. 
Im Vordergrund steht der Spaß, das heißt: Euer Rang, euer Lvl. etc. ist egal, solange Du dich benehmen könnt 

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (18. August 2019)

An alle Nerds, Casualgamer und Geeks,
wusstet ihr bereits, dass unser Teamevent leider schon vorbei ist? Der Alltag beginnt und auch wir kommen in diesen zurück!
Was heitert einen am Abend/zum Feierabend besser auf, als Menschen die auf dich warten, um mit Dir zu zocken? 
On Pnp, League, CS:GO etc. nahe zu alle Spiele werden bei uns Gezockt. 
Du kennst wen, der einen kennt, der einen kennt? 
Kommt einfach alle!
Je mehr desto größer wird unsere kleine Großfamilie aus Gamern :p

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (21. August 2019)

Immer auf der Suche:
Wir sind auf der Suche nach Dir!
Aktiver Gamer oder nur Casual und bisschen daddeln? 
Egal was, solange du Spaß am Spiel hast, bist Du bei uns richtig!
Was dich erwartet?
Eine entspannte Community
Spaß 
Neue Leute
Breites Spektrum an Spielen!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (28. August 2019)

Suchst du nach Spaß am Spiel ohne Zwang "besser als die anderen" sein zu müssen, einfach mal relaxen nach der Arbeit oder nach der Schule und mal durchzuschnaufen? Vielleicht noch mal kurz auskotzen und dann zocken?
Super! Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (1. September 2019)

Cyber Warriors wünscht einen angenehmen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche. 

Schau gern mal bei uns vorbei.

Homepage: cywa.eu

Teamspeak: voice.cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (4. September 2019)

Seit kurzem dürft ihr neuerdings auch unseren Fifa Bereich begrüßen! 
Aktuell ist auch ein Dota 2 Bereich am kommen, für noch mehr Alternativen für Gamer in unserem Clan, die speziell diese Spiele hauptsächlich spielen!
Worauf wartet ihr?

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (11. September 2019)

Jetzt auch mit Fifa und baldigem Dota Bereich!
Habt ir Lust auf eine entspannte Community ohne Zwang besonders gut sein zu müssen? EInfach Spaß zu haben, ohne einen erzwungenen Vergleich zu haben?
Dann seid ihr bei CyWa genau richtig!
Wir sind ein aktiver Multigaming Clan, der immer Leute da hat zum Zocken.


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (15. September 2019)

Wir wünschen euch einen schönen Sonntag und einen bezaubernden Start in die neue Woche!
Stay CyWa!
We are CyWa...and you?!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (19. September 2019)

Hey Leute!
Still geworden, hm? 
Wetter ist unregelmäßig, immer wieder kalt und warm im Wechsel. Wäre doch schön, wenn es einen Platz gäbe, an denen ihr einfach entspannt daddeln könnt und euch keine Sorgen um Spielpartner machen müsst...oder?

Perfekt! Wir bei CyWa sind genau diese Community, die ihr dafür sucht!
Immer neue Leute oder Freunde treffen, zocken, quatschen und Spaß haben. Was gibt es besseres ? 


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (22. September 2019)

CyWa sucht immer neue Spieler! Vor allem Dich!

Wir sind seit 2012 ein aktiver Gamingclan mit einem TS der rund um die Uhr mit Membern gefüllt ist!


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu


Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (25. September 2019)

Wir wünschen euch allen einen wunderschönen Mittwoch!

Den Rest der Woche packt ihr schon!  
Übrigens: Solltest du noch einen Clan suchen, hier bei CyWa suchen wir immer neue Leute 
Wenn du nach Spielspaß ohne Zwang suchst, bist du hier genau richtig!


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (2. Oktober 2019)

Wir wünschen euch einen wunderschönen Feiertag!
Genießt es!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (9. Oktober 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wir hoffen, ihr hattet einen schönen Feiertag. Bei uns ist übrigens immer geöffnet und wir freuen uns, wenn ihr uns besucht! 

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
www.cywa.eu
oder direkt ins Teamspeak unter:
voice.cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (16. Oktober 2019)

Brrrrr.... das wird langsam wieder ganz schön kalt draußen... Und Sommerzeit ist auch bald um. Zeit zurück an den PC zu kriechen und die Zockerskills wieder auszupacken. 

Wo lässt sich der Winter wunderbar überleben? Natürlich bei uns! Besuch uns einfach.

Homepage:
www.cywa.eu
Teamspeak³:
voice.cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (27. Oktober 2019)

*Hello Friends,* 

Wir suchen nicht nach einem Topf voller Gold oder den glänzenden Feenstaub,  

*Wir suchen genau Dich!* 

 Hast Du Lust auf einen Besuch bei uns?  

 Dann bist du herzlich eingeladen, bei *CyWa* vorbei zu schauen.  

Homepage: Cyber Warriors Multigaming 
Teamspeak³: voice.cywa.eu 

 Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ihr Menschen!
wenn du Lust hast auf eine coole Community, in der du sowohl Climben,als auch Just for Fun zocken kannst/darfst/sollst, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!

Wir wünschen euch einen schönen Abend!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (3. November 2019)

Hey Ho!
CyWa wünscht euch einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die Woche!


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (6. November 2019)

Die Cyber Warriors, dein Multigaming Clan wartet bereits auf Dich!

Wir beziehen seit 2012 sämtliche Schlachtfelder der Welt gemeinsam

Über 11.000 Spielerinnen & Spieler gingen diesen Weg bereits mit uns Seite an Seite

Nun beginnt mit #team.CyWa eine neue Ära der Cyber Warriors


Starte mit uns in ein unvergessliches Spielerlebnis voller Stunden der Unterhaltung, Game Sessions und gemeinsamen Teamerfolgen.

Verdiene Dir wahre Freunde und Anerkennung dieser.

Stelle dich unserem alljährlichen Reallife Teamtreffen mit Badesee, Grillwurst und Flunky Ball.

Unterstütze uns in sozialen Projekten wie der DKMS, als erster Deutscher Multigaming Clan sind wir als offizieller Partner deren eingetragen.


Wir sind CyWa - Wer oder was möchtest du sein? - Sei mit Uns CyWa!


[ BEWIRB DICH JETZT ]

Oder besuche uns auf dem CyWa Teamspeak³ Server mit der IP: voice.cywa.eu

Tritt unserer Bewerber WhatsApp Gruppe bei um dich zu informieren oder zu bewerben.

Deine Nummer wird nicht gespeichert und auch nicht weiterverwendet.

Adde dazu unseren CyWa WhatsApp Business Kontakt oder folge dem Link

https://chat.whatsapp.com/LYPRfRvvVJjH6f3iGjH2OO

0176/66213408


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (10. November 2019)

Sonntag Abend und der Teamspeak ist brechend voll!
Ebenso ist ein Dota Bereich im Anmarsch, also oslltet ihr noch keinen clan haben und seid auf der Suche nach einer aktiven Community, dann kommt zu CyberWarriors!
Immer da, immer bereit!
Denn wie heißt es so schön?
Gemeinsam sind wir Stark!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!

Oder besuche uns auf dem CyWa Teamspeak³ Server mit der IP: voice.cywa.eu

Tritt unserer Bewerber WhatsApp Gruppe bei um dich zu informieren oder zu bewerben.

Deine Nummer wird nicht gespeichert und auch nicht weiterverwendet.

Adde dazu unseren CyWa WhatsApp Business Kontakt oder folge dem Link

https://chat.whatsapp.com/lyprfrvvvjjh6f3igjh2oo

0176/66213408


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (13. November 2019)

Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer Community, die eine Nette und Familiäre Umgebung bietet?

Oder suchst du nach einer Community die einen Team im Aufbau , sowie bestehende Teams ein Platz bietet?

Hast du keine Lust mehr nur mit Randoms zu Spielen?

Dann bist du bei CyWa genau Richtig.


Wir bieten dir eine Nette und Familiäre Atmosphäre.
Sowie einen Aktiven League Of Legends Bereich.

Unser Kompetentes Support Team , steht dir von 17-21 Uhr zur Verfügung.

Ihr könnt auch gerne euch über die Homepage Bewerben:
- https://www.cywa.eu

oder du kannst auch gerne Direkt auf unseren Teamspeak joinen :
- voice.cywa.eu


Wenn mal kein Supporter zur Verfügung Stehen sollte könnt Ihr auch gerne unsere Buisness WhatsApp Nummer anschreiben um einen Termin auszumachen 

Unsere Buisness WhatsApp Nummer könnt Ihr hier finden:

- https://chat.whatsapp.com/lyprfrvvvjjh6f3igjh2oo
- 0176/66213408

Deine Nummer wird nicht gespeichert und auch nicht weiterverwendet.

Wir Freuen uns auf deinen Besuch.

Getreu Unser Motto:
Gemeinsam sind wir Stark!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (17. November 2019)

Hey Du!
Ja, genau Du!
Suchste nach einer coolen Community, um auch an einem Sonntagabend entspannt zocken zu können?

Dann Bewirb dich jetzt!

Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (20. November 2019)

Die Season ist nun zu Ende und die Pre Season steht vor der Tür.

Daher bietet CyWa gerne auch Platz für Teams oder Organisatorische Ünterstüzung für Teams im Aufbau.
Sowie die Hilfestellung bei Scrim Partner zufinden.


Oder seit Ihr es Leid jede Season nur mit Flamer, AFKler und Feedern zu spielen, dann kommt zu CyWa.
Denn unser Motto lautet : Gemeinsam sind wir Stark.

Bei uns wirst du Mitspieler Finden, die gerne mit Dir in der Kluft zusammen Spielen wollen.
Seis bei gemütlichen und Lustigen Aram Runden am Abend, oder beim zusammen Flexen.


[ BEWIRB DICH JETZT ]

Schau doch einfach mal bei unseren Forum vorbei:

https://www.cywa.eu/

Oder besuche uns auf dem CyWa Teamspeak³ Server mit der IP:
voice.cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (24. November 2019)

Blad beginnt das TenT Turnier und wir laden euch herzlich ein, als Teil von CyWa mit zu machen!
Interesse?


Einfach vorbeischauen auf:
cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (27. November 2019)

Die Weihnachtszeit steht langsam vor der Tür und der Vorweihnatlichestress beginnt bald.

Wollt ihr bei gemütlichen Runden nicht einfach mal Abschalten können und eine nette Atmosphäre Geniessen , ohne Flamer, Feeder oder AFKler?

Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!

Schau einfach auf unseren Teamspeak vorbei: voice.cywa.eu

oder

besuch unsere Homepage : https://www.cywa.eu

Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unser kompetentes Support Team steht dir gerne von 17-21Uhr auf unseren Teamspeak zur Verfügung.

Sei aber nicht Böse wenn es mal auch an die 5 Minuten dauern kann , bis du eine Antwort bekommst.

Dennn Real Life geht bei uns vor, sowie es kann sein das unsere Supporter grad in einer Runde sind.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (2. Dezember 2019)

CyWa wünschtg euch einen entspannten Start in die Woche!
Wir eröffnen übrigens einen E-Sports Bereich und suchen dafür aktive Teams oder solche die Teams gründen möchten!

Interessiert?

Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!



Schau einfach auf unseren Teamspeak vorbei: voice.cywa.eu



oder



besuch unsere Homepage : https://www.cywa.eu



Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## CyWaRecruiting (9. Dezember 2019)

​Es ist soweit!

Weihnachten rückt näher und die Wunschzettel werden geschrieben!

Auf unsere, Wnschzettel stehst du!


Schau einfach auf unseren Teamspeak vorbei: voice.cywa.eu




oder




besuch unsere Homepage : https://www.cywa.eu




Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------

